# List of Digital Games (and/or DLC) with Physical Releases. [BUYERS GUIDE]



## portugeek (Feb 29, 2016)

After failing to find a comprehensive list of digital games _(and/or DLC)_ that received physical releases, I decided to just go ahead and start one here.  I'm hoping that with everyone's help we'll be able to create something that'll benefit all gamers.

I've turned this topic into two different lists.  One list, focusing on digital games that went on to receive a physical release.  And another list, that focuses on variants of standard physical releases which contained DLC _(or additional content)_ on the actual disc.  Both of these lists will focus specifically on console/handheld physical releases.  The 2nd list is located in the following reply.

*===================================*
*Things to consider when offering your suggestions:*

*Digital Games with Physical Retail Releases:*

*Try to be as specific as possible in regards to game Titles.*
Specify whether or not the physical release was exclusive to a specific console or handheld.
_If it's *NOT* exclusive, do your best to list all the consoles for which the game experienced a physical release on._

*If the game's physical release was exclusive to a specific region, please specify which region.*
If applicable, please leave a short description listing any additional content that the physical version might have that differs from the digital version.
*Remember that the game can also be a direct port.  It doesn't need to be different.  It only needs to be a physical version of a digital game.  Any extra's are a bonus.*
In the case of Stand-Alone variants, (e.g. Angry Birds: Space) they should only be considered if the variant itself was originally available as a digital download only.
*Physical Releases with DLC (or additional content) on Disc:*

*Games should be variants of standard physical releases that offer additional content, applied bug fixes, and/or enhanced graphics.*
"Remasters" alone, will not be considered for this list unless the remastered version also contains additional content and/or bug fixes.
*DLC-Expansion's that have received a physical release can also be included.*
_*If the expansion requires a copy of the main game to function properly, please make a note of it.*_

If a variant, or expansion, has exclusivity to a specific console or handheld, please specify the which console.
_If it's NOT exclusive, do your best to list all the consoles for which the Title was released on._

*If a variant, or expansion, was released exclusively in a specific region, please specify which region.*
Try to leave a short description of the add-on's, and/or enhancements, that make this version different from the standard game.
*===================================*
*===================================*
*Frequently Asked Questions:*


Spoiler: Q and A's for Digital Games with Physical Retail Releases



*Q:* *Why aren't all Sixth Generation consoles listed? (i.e., Dreamcast, PS2, GameCube)*
*A:*  Although those consoles did have online connectivity, neither of them really had an online storefront for digital games, or DLC.  With that said, I do know of a few rare cases where digital games from other platforms saw physical releases on these consoles.  If requests for these consoles become common, I'll add them to the list.

*Q:* *How about digital games that may have only experienced physical releases in another region?  Will they make it on the list?*
*A:*  Yes.  With the majority of the listed consoles being Region Free, or "Region Lenient", it would make the most sense to open the list up to multiple regions.

*Q: Why are the names of some games colored?*
*A:*  Colored names designate exclusivity to that specific console.





Spoiler: Q and A's for Physical Releases with DLC (or additional content) on Disc



*Q:* _*I've recommended a few retail games that have DLC bundled in, why haven't you added them to the list?*_
*A:*  Either I haven't had a chance to update the list yet, or the games you mentioned contain DLC in the form of codes.  I'm only adding games that offer additional content via physical disc's.


*===================================*
*===================================*
*Key/Legend:*_ *(applies to both lists)*_

*Game Title Colors:*
You'll notice that some games on the list seem to be color coded while others are not.  These colors are not only there to make the information easier to read and look at, but they also help to identify certain characteristics of a game.

*Game Name: Example *--- When a games name is colored and in bold, it's informing the viewer that this games physical release is exclusive to a specific console.  The color used for the games name will correspond with the color used by the consoles title.
*(Name of Game: Exemplar) *--- Sometimes you'll see a 2nd name listed for the same game.  It will always be displayed as Orange, Bold, and in parentheses.  You'll typically see this when a games physical release is exclusive to a specific territory.  This secondary name is what the game is also known as, in other regions.
_(Extra info included here + more)_ --- When a variant of a game is released, it almost always includes addition content and/or features.  This area offers a small summary of the games most important and relevant information.  It will always be Teal in color, italicized, and in parentheses.
*Regional Indicators:*
Some games may only have a physical release in a select territory.  These specific games will have an icon next to them to help easily identify which region they're available in. -- _(Other regions will be added as needed.)_
*
 = (NTSC-U)
 = (PAL)
 = (NTSC-J)*

*Languages:*
Some games offer a variety of language options.  This information can be particularly helpful when purchasing a game from outside your region.  If you don't see Language Options next to a game on the list it means that the Language is either the same as the game's region, or that the available languages are still Unknown. -- _(It's usually safe to assume that when a game is released on a region locked console, that its language options will be limited to the languages typically offered in its region.)_
*(E)nglish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ---------- (J)apanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*(F)rench 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 



---------- (C)hinese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*
*(S)panish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 --------- (R)ussian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*(P)ortuguese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 ---- (G)erman 






*

*Region Locking:*
Consoles that are region locked only allow games from their region to be played on them.  While region free consoles allow games from all regions to played.  Knowing whether or not a console or a game is region locked can be extremely helpful to anyone wanting to purchase a game from a different region. -- _(The icons below will be used to identify whether or not a console is region locked.  You may also see these icons next to certain games.  Especially for games playable on the original XBOX and XBOX 360.  As both of these consoles deal with Region Locking on a game by game basis.)_
* - Region FREE Console
 -- Region "Lenient" Console 
 -- Region Locked Console*

*!!! Buyer Beware: !!!*
 - Early print runs of this digital game offered a download code in a physical case.
 - Early print runs of this physical game offered DLC in the form of install codes rather than on a Disc.

*===================================*
*===================================*
*Digital Games with Physical Retail Releases:*

 *XBOX* *= Region Locking is Game specific. *


Spoiler: +1 



- Alien Hominid 



 *Xbox 360* *= Region Locking is Game specific. *


Spoiler: +17 



- Back to the Future: The Game - 30th Anniversary Edition
- Bejeweled 3 _(with Bejeweled Blitz Live)_ - PS3 ver. comes with different games
- Biohazard Revival Selection  *(Resident Evil Revival Selection)*_ (Remastered RE4 and Code: Veronica X)_ = 
- DuckTales Remastered
- Plants Vs. Zombies _(with Peggle & Zuma)_ - PS3 ver. comes with different games
- *PopCap Arcade Volume 1* _(includes AstroPop, Bejeweled 2, Feeding Frenzy, Zuma)_
- *PopCap Arcade Volume 2* _(includes Feeding Frenzy 2, Heavy Weapon, Peggle)_
- Terraria
- The Walking Dead
- The Walking Dead: GOTY Edition _(Complete 1st Season + 400 Days) _
- The Walking Dead: Season Two
- Vampire Resurrection * (Darkstalkers Resurrection)*_ (Includes both Vampire Hunter & Vampire Savior in HD) _= 
- *Xbox Live Arcade Compilation Disc* _(Boom Boom Rocket, Feeding Frenzy, Luxor 2, Pac-Man Championship Edition, Uno + 7 Demos)_
- *Xbox 360 Arcade Play Wireless Controller Gaming Pack* _(Geometry Wars:RE2, Lumines Live!, Bomberman Live)_
- *Xbox Live Arcade Unplugged Vol.1* _(Bejeweled 2, Geometry Wars:RE, Hardwood Backgammon, Outpost Kaloki X, Texas Hold'em, Wik and the Fable of Souls + 3 Demos)_
- *Xbox 360 Triple Pack* _(Limbo, Trials HD, 'Splosion Man)_
- Zuma's Revenge! _(with Bejeweled 3 & Feeding Frenzy 2)_



 *Xbox One* *= Region FREE! * _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +5 



- Back to the Future: The Game - 30th Anniversary Edition
- Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons
- Terraria
- The Walking Dead: GOTY Edition _(Complete 1st Season + 400 Days)_
- The Walking Dead: Season Two



 *PS3* *= Region FREE! * _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +12 



- Back to the Future: The Game
- Bejeweled 3 _(with Zuma & Feeding Frenzy 2)_ - 360 ver. comes with different games
- Biohazard Revival Selection  *(Resident Evil Revival Selection)*_ (Remastered RE4 and Code: Veronica X)_ *- Languages = (J)*
- DuckTales Remastered 
- *Journey Collector's Edition* _(includes Journey, flOw, and Flower)_
- *Okami: Zekkeiban HD Remaster*  *(Okami HD)*_ - _*Languages = (E)(J)(F)(G)*
- Plants Vs. Zombies _(with Peggle & Heavy Weapon)_ - 360 ver. comes with different games
- Terraria
- The Walking Dead
- The Walking Dead: GOTY Edition _(Complete 1st Season + 400 Days)_
- The Walking Dead: Season Two
- Vampire Resurrection * (Darkstalkers Resurrection)*_ (Includes both Vampire Hunter & Vampire Savior in HD)_



 *PS4* *= Region FREE! * _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +6 



- Back to the Future: The Game - 30th Anniversary Edition
- Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons
- Shovel Knight
- Terraria
- The Walking Dead: GOTY Edition _(Complete 1st Season + 400 Days)_
- The Walking Dead: Season Two



 *PSP* *= Region FREE! * _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +1 



- Luxor: Pharaoh's Challenge _(remake of Luxor 2 with gameplay enhancements)_



 *PSVita* *= Region FREE! * _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +3 



- Retro City Rampage DX
- Terraria
- The Walking Dead: Season Two



 *Wii* *= Region LOCKED. * _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +2 



- Back to the Future: The Game
- Luxor: Pharaoh's Challenge _(remake of Luxor 2 with gameplay enhancements)_



 *Wii U* *= Region LOCKED. * _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +4 



- DuckTales Remastered
- NES Remix Pack
- Shovel Knight
- Terraria



 *3DS* *= Region LOCKED. * _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +3 



- Shovel Knight
- Terraria
- *Shantae Kaizoku no Noroi*  *(Shantae and the Pirate's Curse)*


*===================================*


----------



## portugeek (Feb 29, 2016)

*===================================*
*Physical Releases with DLC (or additional content) on Disc:*

 *XBOX* *= Region Locking is Game specific.* 


Spoiler: +15 



- *Dead or Alive Ultimate* _(includes DOA 1 & 2 + additional content, features, & enhancements)_
- Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil _(expansion pack + Ultimate Doom, Doom II: HoE, & Master Levels for Doom II)_
- *Fable: The Lost Chapters *_(Fable 1 + Additional New Content)_
- *Fatal Frame II: Crimson Butterfly - Director's Cut* _(additional content, features, & enhancements)_
- *Genma Onimusha* _(Onimusha: Warlords + additional content, features, & enhancements)_
- Guilty Gear X2 #Reload _(updated version of GGX2 with additional content)_
- *Halo: Triple Pack* _(includes Halo:CE, Halo 2 + H2 Multiplayer Map Pack)_
- *Halo 2 Multiplayer Map Pack* _(includes 9 Multiplayer Maps + Bonus Features)_ *[Requires Game]*
- Midnight Club 3: DUB Edition Remix
- *Ninja Gaiden Black* _(reworked Ninja Gaiden + New content and features)_
- Phantasy Star Online Episode I & II _(Dreamcast PSO with new playable classes, new story line, + various fixes and balancing tweaks)_
- Sonic Mega Collection Plus _(update of SMC + 6 Game Gear games and 2 games from Japanese SMC)_
- *Tenchu: Return from Darkness* _ (expanded release of Tenchu: WoH with new characters, missions, modes, and enhancements)_
- *Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon 2: Summit Strike* _(stand alone expansion of TC: Ghost Recon 2)_
- Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Island Thunder _(stand alone expansion of TC: Ghost Recon)_



 *Xbox 360* *= Region Locking is Game specific.* 


Spoiler: +8 



- Borderlands: GOTY Edition  _(All BL1 DLC)_ [2-Disc Set]
- Borderlands Triple Pack _(BL1 + BL2 + Pre-Sequel + DLC & Add-On Content from ALL 3 games)_ [6-Disc Set]
- Doom 3: BFG Edition _(enhanced Doom 3: RoE + "The Lost Mission" Also includes Ultimate Doom, Doom II + "No Rest for the Living")_
- *Fable Anniversary *_(Remastered Version of "Fable: The Lost Chapters")_ [check "F:TLC" for more info]
- Fallout New Vegas: Ultimate Edition _(All DLC and Add-On content)_ [2-Disc Set]
- Midnight Club: Los Angeles - Complete Edition _(MC:LA + All DLC)_
- Sniper Elite III: Ultimate Edition _(9 DLC's minus "Hunt for the Grey Wolf" DLC and 2 weapon packs)_
- The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition _(Full Game + All 3 DLC Expansions)_ [2-Disc Set]
- The Walking Dead: GOTY Edition _(Complete 1st Season + 400 Days) _



 *Xbox One* *= Region FREE!*  _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +2 



- Sniper Elite III: Ultimate Edition _(9 DLC's minus "Hunt for the Grey Wolf" DLC and 2 weapon packs)_
- The Walking Dead: GOTY Edition _(Complete 1st Season + 400 Days)_



 *PS2* *= Region LOCKED.*  _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)
_


Spoiler: +1 



- Sonic Mega Collection Plus _(update of SMC + 6 Game Gear games and 2 games from Japanese SMC)_



 *PS3* *= Region FREE!*  _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +9 



- Borderlands: GOTY Edition  _(All BL1 DLC)_ [2-Disc Set]
- Borderlands Triple Pack _(BL1 + BL2 + Pre-Sequel + DLC & Add-On Content from ALL 3 games)_ [2-Disc Set]
- Doom 3: BFG Edition _(enhanced Doom 3: RoE + "The Lost Mission" Also includes Ultimate Doom, Doom II + "No Rest for the Living")_
- Fallout New Vegas: Ultimate Edition _(All DLC and Add-On content)_
- Midnight Club: Los Angeles - Complete Edition _(MC:LA + All DLC)_
- Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 _(reworked Ninja Gaiden II + includes new Characters, features & enhancements)_
- Sniper Elite III: Ultimate Edition _(9 DLC's minus "Hunt for the Grey Wolf" DLC and 2 weapon packs)_
- The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Legendary Edition _(Full Game + All 3 DLC Expansions)_
- The Walking Dead: GOTY _(Complete 1st Season + 400 Days)_



 *PS4* *= Region FREE!*  _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +2 



- Sniper Elite III: Ultimate Edition _(9 DLC's minus "Hunt for the Grey Wolf" DLC and 2 weapon packs)_
- The Walking Dead: GOTY _(Complete 1st Season + 400 Days)_



 *PSP* *= Region FREE!*  _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +1 



- Guilty Gear X2 #Reload  _(updated version of GGX2 with additional content)_



 *PSVita* *= Region FREE!*  _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +0 



Games Pending



 *GameCube* *= Region LOCKED.*  _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)
_


Spoiler: +1 



- *Phantasy Star Online Episode I & II PLUS* _(Dreamcast PSO with new classes, story line, + various fixes & balancing tweaks.  5 Online quests made available offline on disc.)_



 *Wii* *= Region LOCKED.*  _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +1 



- Project Zero 2: Wii Edition   *(Zero Shinku no Chou)* _(New Endings, Events, and A New Mode)_



 *Wii U* *= Region LOCKED.*  _(For all games unless otherwise specified.)_


Spoiler: +0 



Games Pending


*===================================*
****If any of this information is incorrect, or if there's any relevant information is missing, please reply and I'll update accordingly.****


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 29, 2016)

Mighty No 9, iirc its getting physical release on all versions?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 29, 2016)

Ducktales Remastered started as digital, then went to a *physical* release (that consisted on a box with a pin and a downloadable game code) and finally to an actual physical release.

Also do games that where released physical only on certain regions latter on?? because that happened to Shantae and the pirate curse. Started as a digital game and a few months ago when was released on Japan they got a physical option but there is no word of a physical release for the rest of the world.


----------



## portugeek (Feb 29, 2016)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Mighty No 9, iirc its getting physical release on all versions?


I feel that you're right, but for the sake of accuracy it would be best to wait for the game's actual release before adding it to the list.



Sakitoshi said:


> Ducktales Remastered started as digital, then went to a *physical* release (that consisted on a box with a pin and a downloadable game code) and finally to an actual physical release.


It's good that you brought this up because _"code/pin in a box"_ happened a lot with DLC for GOTY editions of certain games.  More importantly, in some rare instances, you'll come across similiar versions of the same game where one had a code for DLC while the other had DLC on disc.  Perhaps, in cases like these, we can add an asterik as a buyer beware.



Sakitoshi said:


> Also do games that where released physical only on certain regions latter on?? because that happened to Shantae and the pirate curse. Started as a digital game and a few months ago when was released on Japan they got a physical option but there is no word of a physical release for the rest of the world.


I think it would be a good idea to include games like these.  Especially in cases where the console it was released on happens to be region free.  It would also be nice to include whether or not the game has multiple language options.


----------



## portugeek (Mar 2, 2016)

*::UPDATE::* 
I've edited this post a lot in the past couple days, and now I finally feel like the main body/format of this list is finally done. 

All that's left now is adding more games.  I've added a few already, and will continue to add more every couple days.  When it comes to tracking down games, I know I won't be able to do it alone.  My hope is that in time others will openly offer suggestions.  Because, there are some console's that I simply don't follow as avidly as others, and I'm definitely not as knowledgeable about the various game releases outside my region.

The goal of this list is not only to be a good source of information, but for it to also serve as a helpful purchasing guide.

Thanks in advance to everyone who supports this Thread.


----------



## portugeek (Mar 7, 2016)

*LIST UPDATED!*

-Alien Hominid
-Bejeweled 3
-Dead or Alive Ultimate
-Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil
-Doom 3 - BFG Edition
-Fatal Frame II: Crimson Butterfly - Director's Cut
-Genma Onimusha
-Guilty Gear X2 #Reload
-Halo: Triple Pack
-Halo 2 Multiplayer Map Pack requires game
-Luxor: Pharaoh's Challenge
-Ninja Gaiden Black
-Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2
-Phantasy Star Online Episode I & II
-Plants Vs. Zombies
-Project Zero 2: Wii Edition
-Resident Evil Revival Selection
-Sonic Mega Collection Plus
-Tenchu: Return from Darkness
-Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon 2: Summit Strike
-Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Island Thunder
-Xbox Live Arcade Unplugged Vol.1
-Zuma's Revenge!
-Xbox Live Arcade Compilation Disc
-Xbox 360 Triple Pack
-Xbox 360 Arcade Play Wireless Controller Gaming Pack
-Zuma's Revenge!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 7, 2016)

You forgot:
Borderlands 2 for Vita. Includes DLC as downloadable code if you buy physical (captain scarlet and her pirate booty, mr torge campaign of carnage, mechromancer pack, psycho pack and ultimate vault hunter pack 1). the rest of the DLC doesn't exist for the Vita version though.
Borderlands 2 GOTY. PS3/X360. Includes all 1st season DLC (captain scarlet and her pirate booty, mr torge campaign of carnage, sir hammerlock big game hunt, tiny tina assault on dragon keep, mechromancer pack, psycho pack and ultimate vault hunter pack 1)
Borderlands Handsome Jack Collection. PS4/Xbone. Includes Borderlands 2 and Borderlands The Pre-sequel with all their respective DLC. the last DLC for tps (claptastic voyage) comes as a downloadable code though.
Resident Evil 4. PS2/Wii/PS3/X360/PS4/Xbone. Expand on the Gamecube version adding a new campaign (separate ways), new costumes and a new weapon.
Angry Birds Trilogy. 3DS/Vita/Wii/Wii U/PS3/X360. Includes angry birds, angry birds seasons and angry birds rio.


----------



## portugeek (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank You!   I'll add these to the next List Update.


----------



## jDSX (Mar 10, 2016)

Lets see if I can add to the list: 

PS3 games with DLC on disc:
Resident evil 5 gold- Has all DLC on disk, while the xbox360 version is download codes 
Battlefield bad company 2 ulitmate edition- has some of it's dlcs on disk depending on which copy of the game
Dragons dogma: dark arisen- has dlc and expansion on disk. 
Mass effect 2- Includes most of (?) DLC on disk Also included in the trilogy release 
L.A. Noire: The Complete Edition- Includes all DLCs on disk 
Red dead repemtion game of the year- includes all dlc and undead nightmare
Saints row the third complete package- includes all dlcs on disk
Saints row IV national treasure- includes all dlcs on disk
Dark souls II scholar of the first sin- has all dlcs on disk

I'll see if I can add more later.


----------

